

Ken's Street Fighter II with animated sprites - dustinlakin
http://codepen.io/jkneb/pen/smtHA

======
crazygringo
I've never been an HN naysayer before...

But this is just a trivial collection of CSS sprites and JavaScript. It isn't
really CSS3 at all, or any different from what's been done a million times
before. It just uses CSS animation instead of JavaScript for cycling through
sprites, that's it.

~~~
felipe_csl
Neverthless I still find it pretty impressive!

------
carlsednaoui
Incredible! Here is more info as to how the author did this: [http://front-
back.com/2013/01/animate-png-sprites-with-css3-...](http://front-
back.com/2013/01/animate-png-sprites-with-css3-animations)

~~~
mckoss
Very nice (simple!) demo of using css keyframe animation of a sprite.

------
slantyyz
My favorite part: If you execute a hadouken followed by a shoryuken or jump,
the fireball moves up and down as Ken goes up and down.

That would make for some awesome shenanigans if Ken had an opponent.

edit: Kneel+walk also provide some interesting turtling possibilities too.

~~~
sjs382
Yeah, I coded something similar recently. Author should lock input while
animating an action, or interrupt an action with a new one if necessary.

------
oftenwrong
>This Site Totally Doesn't Work Without JavaScript.

>Like, at all. Sorry. If you enable it and reload this page you'll be good to
go. Need to know how? Go here.

Finally, an honest no-js message.

------
pizarron
I don't know if everyone but me knew about Codepen before but I've found more
impressive the fact that I can change any aspect of the work instantly than
the animation itself.

------
president
Doesn't work on Chrome Version 24.0.1312.57 m (Win 7)

EDIT: Works now, found out the pngs were being blocked on my network...

~~~
nanodeath
Hmm, works for me (Chrome 24.0.1312.57 m Win 7).

------
luney
Now I can finally do all the special moves whenever I want! FINALLY!

------
LandoCalrissian
Not just CSS3, but still very fun.

------
nyg_hakeem
CVC seems broken. It returns true when I entered the wrong number.

